# Re: Points



## smokin sid (Apr 11, 2014)

I would like to know, what are the points for?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 11, 2014)

Haven't you gotten you gift catalog in the E-Mail yet? <Chuckles>

Here's my understanding of the points. Points are given when you feel you learned something from a post. Or if you feel the person's post shows an above average technique, or the mastery of a new skill, or well...... its like the gold stars you got in Sunday School, you got 'em for learning something.

Everyone has the ability to give and receive the points. Everyone here shares what they know while learning from others. Its all the same.

What are they used for? I guess with what I have now I could probably get a cup of coffee if I had 2 dollars and a little extra for the tip. LOL

They show you have achieved something special and shared with others how they can also do it.

They don't reflect friendship, or in most cases ability or knowledge, they are just about learning and sharing.

I never thought to ask about them when I joined, one day I noticed the number had changed and didn't have a clue why...LOL

I hope that helps, I hope I am telling you right. Probably not, but that is the way I use them.


----------



## disco (Apr 11, 2014)

I think of the points as a way of saying thank you to someone who has posted something a little extra. It may be great Qview or a new technique that taught me something. Perhaps it is just a great looking meal. What makes this forum so great is people taking the time to share, teach and learn. When a post contributes to this, I give a point.

Disco


----------



## smokin sid (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you Foamheart

  I am so glad that the points are a positive thing. I am looking forward learning and sharing more as I

get started on this Meat Smokin journey.

 Next I need to learn is how to give points. I do learn a little bit on how this wonderful forum works

every time I visit here.

Keep On Smokin!                                                                          Smokin Sid


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2014)

See the little thumbs up icon on the bottom right of a post just left of where it says "Multi" click on that to give points


----------



## smokin sid (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Disco!

 Thank you so much for sharing with me the purpose of the points.  I like the idea of giving a point

when you feel a post some one has submitted , contributes to a better BBQ and happier guests

at your gathering.

  I have a lot to learn, but I know I am going to have a lot of fun along the way with this forum to help

me do tasty BBQ!

Keep On Smokin!                                                                           Smokin Sid


----------



## hungrysmoking (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the explanations,Ive read a lot here where I feel the poster deserved points or a rack of ribs or something.


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2014)

Smokin Sid said:


> Hi Disco!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing with me the purpose of the points.  I like the idea of giving a point
> 
> ...


I have given a lot of points on this site as there is so much good information, great ideas and just plain fun. Get in there and start showing your appreciation. Even better, post some pictures of food!

Disco


----------



## smokin sid (Apr 17, 2014)

Pineywoods

  Thank you for that bit of information. I thought I might have to start another thread to ask how to give points.

         Happy Smokin                                                                                              Smokin Sid


----------

